# Indiana 2012



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2012)

The Indiana 2012 competition will be held in Fishers, Indiana on November 3, 2012.

http://koii.cubingusa.com/Indiana2012/index.php

15 of 19 events in one day! Basically the same lineup as what we had two years ago.


----------



## TheJCube (Jun 28, 2012)

Yay! This is exciting! I really appreciate how this was announced this much in advance, really gives me time to plan.
Loved the venue, and the sushi in Indiana!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 29, 2012)

I love the event list  Excited already!


----------



## benskoning (Jun 29, 2012)

I am going.


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 29, 2012)

We will see. hope I can make it!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 29, 2012)

That is honestly, the most epic events list for a one day competition. I would love to be able to make it. I will have to start learning 4Bld, feet, and clock.


----------



## emolover (Jun 29, 2012)

What about 5x5 and multi? 

I will definately be going to this as I could ride my bike there if I really wanted to.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 29, 2012)

Has everything I want. But I wanted another shot at MBLD. We'll see about this comp later on.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 29, 2012)

2 hours away :/ still deciding...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe a 75% chance of going. Same venue as my first competition, so it will be very nostalgic.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 30, 2012)

I might be able to go. I'm really excited about the events. Very cool.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2012)

I might go this year


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 3, 2012)

I couldn't go last year but there's a chance this year!!!  I'll Ask my dad closer to September >.>

But no 5x5


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 3, 2012)

I will totally be there.

Ethan, John: You shall meet the great Loki 

P.S. Mike, I still have some nerf swords...if we could find a use for those


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> I will totally be there.
> 
> Ethan, John: You shall meet the great Loki
> 
> P.S. Mike, I still have some nerf swords...if we could find a use for those



lol I remember the sword fight at the Uindy comp in the spring of 2011


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 3, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> I will totally be there.
> 
> Ethan, John: You shall meet the great Loki
> 
> P.S. Mike, I still have some nerf swords...if we could find a use for those


Have you taught him to bark in normal conversations yet? And I will definitely fight ethan again with nerf swords


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm definitely going to try to make it to this...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 6, 2012)

John: No, I haven't. I have been focusing on some behavior corrections that are far more important than barking at keywords during conversations. He does, however, still bark at those words when I tell him to. Consider the nerf swords a guarantee (given that Loki doesn't get a hold of them).

If anybody from out of town needs a place to stay just let me know, however, you will need to be okay with dogs.


----------



## emolover (Aug 26, 2012)

What is going to be the cutoff for the final round of 3x3? I ask because I want to try to use Roux for the first round.


----------



## F2LOL (Aug 26, 2012)

Omg i may be going to this comp, i didnt actually think it was going to be popular.....i figured there would be just a few unlisted locals 

What should i be expecting?

any sub 10 or even sub 15 solvers going?

Edit: Referred to the link for events.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 26, 2012)

F2LOL said:


> Omg i may be going to this comp, i didnt actually think it was going to be popular.....i figured there would be just a few unlisted locals
> 
> What should i be expecting?
> 
> ...



You can refer to the Psych sheet to see registered competitors best official averages/means or singles for Blind events.

Anthony Brooks is now "finally official" sub-10 at 3x3.


----------



## F2LOL (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm assuming stickerless dayans are illegal right?


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll be going! Can't wait!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 27, 2012)

F2LOL said:


> Omg i may be going to this comp, i didnt actually think it was going to be popular.....i figured there would be just a few unlisted locals ?



Somehow Mike always gets a larger turnout for KOII competitions than normal. Usually we see around 30 cubers at KOII competitions, but Mike generally brings in over 60 and that seems fairly consistent. Mike is just that cool 



F2LOL said:


> any sub 10 or even sub 15 solvers going?



Did you not see Anthony Brooks registered?  Ethan Crislip and John Brechon are both sub15 and are going. BigGreen went last year (so he might again this year). Short answer, yes, a decent handful of sub15 and a few sub10.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> What is going to be the cutoff for the final round of 3x3? I ask because I want to try to use Roux for the first round.



I'm not willing to promise on this, since it will depend on how we're doing with schedule. But I would guess it's highly unlikely we would go less than top 16 people, since it would take very little time to run that many. If it seems like we have lots of time, we'll add more people.

I know this won't affect you, but some other people may be wondering - we will try to choose a cutoff shortly after lunch - perhaps after we've finished 2x2x2 or so, in case some people are wondering so they can decide whether or not to stay to the end. But I want to wait that long to see if the competition is going smoothly enough to add more people.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 31, 2012)

FEET?


----------



## Kian (Aug 31, 2012)

Mayyyyybe. I will become a perfect cube on that day, after all.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> FEET?



Absolutely! It was very popular among the spectators two years ago when we did it - I'm going to make sure it happens.



Kian said:


> Mayyyyybe. I will become a perfect cube on that day, after all.



Wow, congratulations! Better enjoy it - it will be quite a while before you're a perfect cube again. Hope you celebrate it with us!


----------



## Kian (Aug 31, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, congratulations! Better enjoy it - it will be quite a while before you're a perfect cube again. Hope you celebrate it with us!



Very true, but I will be a perfect number the following year. 

I am still very unsure about my plans for the coming year in terms of employment/where I will be living but I'd like to come and Indiana is one of very few states I have never been to. We shall see.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2012)

Kian said:


> Very true, but I will be a perfect number the following year.



65 isn't a perfect number...


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 31, 2012)

I would love to go to this but works about to start slowing down so more then likely I will not be able to... but its just a matter of time to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Kian (Aug 31, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 65 isn't a perfect number...



Verrrrrry funny.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 3, 2012)

If I don't plan on participating in FMC, can I get there at 10:15 or so and still be fine?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> If I don't plan on participating in FMC, can I get there at 10:15 or so and still be fine?



10:15 should be fine, but you should probably really show up by then. Since there will not be many people participating in the first set of events, we'll have someone at registration until about that time, but we don't want to go much later than that, or we'll get behind.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 13, 2012)

I just signed up to compete
I'm competing in
2x2 Speedsolve 
3x3 Speedsolve 
3x3 One Handed 
Pyraminx 
Rubik's Clock

Not going to have the same issue as last year where I had to tryed to use a 3x3 but there were some defects on the ones I tryed to use.


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I just signed up to compete
> I'm competing in
> 2x2 Speedsolve
> 3x3 Speedsolve
> ...



Shouldn't you sign up for more than 5 events if you are coming from out of state? I don't get why people travel so much and do not compete in everything.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> Shouldn't you sign up for more than 5 events if you are coming from out of state? I don't get why people travel so much and do not compete in everything.



I'm only 2.5 hours away


----------



## benskoning (Oct 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> Shouldn't you sign up for more than 5 events if you are coming from out of state? I don't get why people travel so much and do not compete in everything.


 Lol I am 8hrs away and in the same events.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 18, 2012)

I might go I dont know.


----------



## cubeone (Oct 19, 2012)

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 3x3 OH for me. Yeah!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd like to go, but the guys I had been planning on going with may end up stuck with other commitments.
Is anyone travelling through Michigan possibly taking a route not too far out of the way of Hillsdale, MI?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be attending this.


----------



## emolover (Oct 25, 2012)

During megaminx can I use my stickerless Dayan? 

If not could somebody let me borrow there black Dayan?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> During megaminx can I use my stickerless Dayan?



Stickerless puzzles are not allowed.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> During megaminx can I use my stickerless Dayan?
> 
> If not could somebody let me borrow there black Dayan?



Lol really? Not sure if trolling or...



Spoiler



Megaminx isn't being held at Indiana 2012.


----------



## emolover (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh... Did they change the event list? I could have sworn there was 5x5 and megaminx.

Great neither of my two favorite events...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> Oh... Did they change the event list? I could have sworn there was 5x5 and megaminx.
> 
> Great neither of my two favorite events...



Those were last year. I alternate events from year to year, to make sure we cover them all over a 2 year period. They were never on the list for this year.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 25, 2012)

I guess 15/19 WCA events isn't enough for most people. By the way, Mike, I can come early and help set up if you are interested. I can also scramble for 6x6/OH/all BLD and judge most events if you are in need of more.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a good black 4x4 I could use for 4BLD and 4x4? Plllleeeeaaassseeeee.
I would prefer SS only please.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 26, 2012)

Anthony: If you can get a bus ticket down to Indy and you're fine with dogs I've got a spare room.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I guess 15/19 WCA events isn't enough for most people. By the way, Mike, I can come early and help set up if you are interested. I can also scramble for 6x6/OH/all BLD and judge most events if you are in need of more.



Thanks, Ryan. I'll probably take you up on judging and scrambling. I shouldn't need help with set up; we're able to set up the room the day before, and we're not supposed to let people in early.


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

Will there be a separate area for 4 and 5bld? At Dayton it was hard to concentrate.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll be there 
2x2 , 3x3, magic, master magic, pyraminx, clock . 

May do more, but I don't really practice big cubes lol

ALSO if anyone has a good Clock they would like to sell, I haven't been able to order a single good one online, so I'd be interested.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> Will there be a separate area for 4 and 5bld? At Dayton it was hard to concentrate.



I would assume 4x4 and 5x5 BLD would be on the stage where they had Multi-BLD last year but I don't know.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I would assume 4x4 and 5x5 BLD would be on the stage where they had Multi-BLD last year but I don't know.



Yes, 4 and 5 BLD will be over on the stage, while the other events will be in the main room. It will likely still be quite noisy and a bit distracting, but at least there won't be much traffic around you while you're solving.

If you weren't doing fewest moves as well, you might have an advantage, since things will probably be quieter while that's still going on. If you finish fewest moves early, we can get you started as soon as you finish, for what that's worth. Once 3x3x3 speedsolve starts, it's going to probably get rather noisy. If you're doing everything (which is true for most of the big BLD competitors), I'd recommend that you go on to 4x4x4 BLD or 5x5x5 BLD as soon as you finish fewest moves, then do 3x3x3 when you're done, if you don't take the full hour for fewest moves. But if you do take the full hour for fewest moves, then it might be best to do 3x3x3 first, then do big BLD afterwards. We will try to move you as fast as possible, but you will not be allowed to start a big BLD attempt after 12:30. For those of you doing everything, I'm basically going to allow you to do 3x3x3 whenever you're ready - your scorecard will be available at the start of the round, so just place your 3x3x3 on the scorecard when you're ready to compete in 3x3x3.

In case you're wondering what my personal situation is, I'm planning to do only as many big BLD attempts as I can get done before 3x3x3 starts, and then I'm going to quit, and not do any more attempts unless we finish 3x3x3 ahead of schedule (which looks somewhat unlikely to me).


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, 4 and 5 BLD will be over on the stage, while the other events will be in the main room. It will likely still be quite noisy and a bit distracting, but at least there won't be much traffic around you while you're solving.
> 
> If you weren't doing fewest moves as well, you might have an advantage, since things will probably be quieter while that's still going on. If you finish fewest moves early, we can get you started as soon as you finish, for what that's worth. Once 3x3x3 speedsolve starts, it's going to probably get rather noisy. If you're doing everything (which is true for most of the big BLD competitors), I'd recommend that you go on to 4x4x4 BLD or 5x5x5 BLD as soon as you finish fewest moves, then do 3x3x3 when you're done, if you don't take the full hour for fewest moves. But if you do take the full hour for fewest moves, then it might be best to do 3x3x3 first, then do big BLD afterwards. We will try to move you as fast as possible, but you will not be allowed to start a big BLD attempt after 12:30. For those of you doing everything, I'm basically going to allow you to do 3x3x3 whenever you're ready - your scorecard will be available at the start of the round, so just place your 3x3x3 on the scorecard when you're ready to compete in 3x3x3.
> 
> In case you're wondering what my personal situation is, I'm planning to do only as many big BLD attempts as I can get done before 3x3x3 starts, and then I'm going to quit, and not do any more attempts unless we finish 3x3x3 ahead of schedule (which looks somewhat unlikely to me).



Can't I just to Big Cube BLD and somebody tells me when I am called so that I don't have to waste a very long time?

EDIT: I am not competiting in FMC by the way. I think I get it that I can do 3x3 before if I want though, so no need to respond. I just had to reread that message


----------



## Mikel (Oct 28, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> If you're doing everything (which is true for most of the big BLD competitors), I'd recommend that you go on to 4x4x4 BLD or 5x5x5 BLD as soon as you finish fewest moves, then do 3x3x3 when you're done, if you don't take the full hour for fewest moves. But if you do take the full hour for fewest moves, then it might be best to do 3x3x3 first, then do big BLD afterwards. We will try to move you as fast as possible, but you will not be allowed to start a big BLD attempt after 12:30. For those of you doing everything, I'm basically going to allow you to do 3x3x3 whenever you're ready - your scorecard will be available at the start of the round, so just place your 3x3x3 on the scorecard when you're ready to compete in 3x3x3.



I probably use no more than 15 minutes for fewest moves so I plan on doing a 5BLD right after I finish and then seeing where I am time wise. I might have time for a 5x5 BLD and a 4x4 BLD before 3x3 starts though. I am fine with not doing all of my big cube BLD attempts; I doubt I will have the time or motivation to do them all anyway.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2012)

Can someone let me barrow there SS or Mefferts Pyraminx cause my 1980's Tomy pyraminx pops like every 10 solves. I can't get the corner caps off to fix the popping.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone have a good 3x3 I can use for 3x3 and OH pleaseeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> Can't I just to Big Cube BLD and somebody tells me when I am called so that I don't have to waste a very long time?
> 
> EDIT: I am not competiting in FMC by the way. I think I get it that I can do 3x3 before if I want though, so no need to respond. I just had to reread that message



Good - I suspect you understand. My hope is to make this so it's as nondistracting for you as possible. You won't have to worry about someone calling your name for 3x3x3 while you're doing big BLD; your sheet will be off to the side, and you can do it whenever you're ready. I know I always hate it when someone calls my name for another event while I'm in the middle of a BLD solve.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

ＨＹＰＥ


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 29, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> ＨＹＰＥ



Time to kiss podium goodbye.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 29, 2012)

I really wish I could go even though it's far. Seems like an awesome competition. I'll have to get to one of these eventually assuming they keep happening every year.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 29, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> ＨＹＰＥ


You should totally race me in 4x4 right before we have to compete in it. After we did in Dixon, I got my PB single I still haven't broken.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 29, 2012)

There are so many people I want to meet, but Im competiting in everything but FMC 
I know Mike has said that I will be busy, but I was wondering how busy I'd be? I know I'll be busy in the morning, but the afternoon? Just assume that I make it to all finals.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Anthony: If you can get a bus ticket down to Indy and you're fine with dogs I've got a spare room.



Thanks for the offer, but I'd have to spend 8-12 hours on a bus both ways to get to Indy as there's no direct route. That's just not gonna happen haha.
Oh well, I'll make it to another Midwest comp eventually.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 29, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Oh well, I'll make it to another Midwest comp eventually.


way to kill the hype train


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 29, 2012)

At least Hurricane Sandy won't effect the Competition this weekend.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 30, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> At least Hurricane Sandy won't effect the Competition this weekend.



I don't think that was ever an issue.


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 30, 2012)

I will be selling some cubes at this competition:
 
White Mf8 Teraminx ($65)
V-Cube 7 Dazzler ($30)
Black V-Cube 7 ($25)
White V-cube 7/adjustable core ($25)
Black Dayan+mf8 4x4 ($10)
3x White Maru 3x3 ($8 a piece)
Black Maru 3x3 ($8)
White Cubetwist Square-2 ($6)
Mirror Blocks ($6)
Rubik's Snake ($6)
White Mefferts Pyraminx ($6)
New Unopened Rubik's icon (make an offer)


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 30, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> I will be selling some cubes at this competition:
> 
> White Mf8 Teraminx ($65)
> V-Cube 7 Dazzler ($30)
> ...



How new is the Mefferts pyraminx? I might buy it and/or the white V-7.


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 30, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> How new is the Mefferts pyraminx? I might buy it and/or the white V-7.


The mefferts pyraminx is like 2 years old. It is still decent though. You can try it at the competition if you want.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 30, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> I will be selling some cubes at this competition:
> 
> New Unopened Rubik's icon (make an offer)



$.01 USD "Cash MONEY"

I also have a White QJ 4x4 I never use if anyone wants it $5 or best offer.


----------



## benskoning (Oct 30, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> I will be selling some cubes at this competition:
> 
> White Mf8 Teraminx ($65)
> V-Cube 7 Dazzler ($30)
> ...


might get the square-2 depending on stickers and turning.


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 30, 2012)

benskoning said:


> might get the square-2 depending on stickers and turning.



Yeah sure. It hasn't been used that much so the stickers are in really good shape.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

Registration is now closed. 88 people!

I've added the following notes to the competition webpage. Please read them; I hope they will make this huge competition a little more manageable.

*Notes:*
Walkins will be accepted, but will not be allowed to compete in 4x4x4 BLD, 5x5x5 BLD, Pyraminx, Square-1, Clock, 3x3x3 with feet, or 6x6x6. (Basically, all the side events plus 6x6x6.) If this disappoints you, let it be a lesson for the future - if you want to attend a competition, you should always preregister!

If you are not competing in either fewest moves, 4x4x4 BLD, or 5x5x5 BLD, it would probably be best for you to wait until 10:00 or so to arrive at the competition. If you enter the competition room before 10:30, please try to be as quiet as possible to respect the people doing fewest moves (and also those doing 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD), until fewest moves is complete. We will then try to begin 3x3x3 speedsolve immediately after fewest moves is complete.

At 9:00, we will have 2 registration lines. The line closest to the door will be for people who are doing fewest moves. The other line will be for all other competitors. We will give priority to the fewest moves line until 9:30. We plan to begin fewest moves promptly as soon as possible after 9:30. Once the fewest moves round has begun, we will focus on the other line, so please be patient. Registration will be open at least until 10:30.

Note that at the beginning, all tables in the competition room will be reserved for fewest moves competitors. Please do not take a seat at a table at the beginning, since we will have to ask you to move. After fewest moves is over, the tables will become available. Sorry that there are not very many tables - the venue is simply too small to allow tables for most competitors with so many competitors.

This competition is very large for the venue, so I am sorry in advance for the lack of spectator space. There are seats in the hall outside the room, and of course parents and other visitors are welcome to peruse the library when they are not actively watching a competitor.

Please respect the venue! This is a public library, and they are being very generous providing the space. And the room really is fantastically nice. Please take good care of it; try to be quiet and respectful when outside the competition space (it is a library), and try to leave the room as nice as you found it. The library staff have been pretty impressed with our behavior at past competitions; let's try to keep them happy so we can use this wonderful space again. Thank you!

Since the competition is so large, we will really need to be efficient. Please do not do solves at any of the stations, even if we are not currently using them; we may need them soon and it will take time to clear you away from the tables. The 12 front stations are reserved for competing only.


----------



## emolover (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't wait!

Could somebody sell me a blindfold? I appear to have lost mine at Dayton.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> I can't wait!
> 
> Could somebody sell me a blindfold? I appear to have lost mine at Dayton.



I have lots of extras; I can give you one if you like.


----------



## emolover (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have lots of extras; I can give you one if you like.



Thanks. I'm going to buy two incase I lose another so I don't have to practice using a backwards jacket.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 1, 2012)

Anthony: I totally don't blame you for not wanting to spend that long on a bus ride. I can barely tolerate 3-4 hours in a car that I can lay down in. Maybe next time eh?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 2, 2012)

2 days! I will be selling the following cubes at the competition:

-Cube4You 3x3x5 - Black - In box, never solved - $7
-QJ Pyraminx - White - $5 (I have 2)
-Shengshou 4x4 VI - White - $5
-Type C4 WitLong (corner modded, lubed inside/out, restickered with Izo half brights) - Black - $10
-Type C5 WitYou (lubed inside/out) - Black - $12
-QJ Pyraminx V2 (restickered with Izo stickers) - Black - $12

Let me know in advance if you want me to reserve any of these.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 2, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 2 days! I will be selling the following cubes at the competition:
> 
> -Cube4You 3x3x5 - Black - In box, never solved - $7
> -QJ Pyraminx - White - $5 (I have 2)
> ...



I might get your 3x3x7 I already promesed cuber952 that I might buy his white v-7 and/or his mefferts pyraminx. Find me by looking for a box with a sticker that says Caution Radioactive Material the sticker is Yellow. Don't worry there's nothing radioactive in the box I put the sticker there just for fun.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 2, 2012)

All right guys I'm going. Haven't cubed in a while, but I've still solved one occasionally and I've also done about 100 practice solves today. I think I'm ready; I hope to have a good time!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 2, 2012)

I have been thinking of this that we can do tomorrow Have some of the registration money and a collection station so we can help out the people in New England area that were affected by hurricane Sandy. Who would want to help me do this?


----------



## cubeone (Nov 3, 2012)

Would it interfere with any events that I am already registered in? (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH in my case) Also, would this be going throughout the entire day, because though people in NE need all the help they can get, I still want to have some time to be able to talk with other cubers and stuff like that. If not, I could help out for a bit.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 3, 2012)

cubeone said:


> Would it interfere with any events that I am already registered in? (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH in my case) Also, would this be going throughout the entire day, because though people in NE need all the help they can get, I still want to have some time to be able to talk with other cubers and stuff like that. If not, I could help out for a bit.



Yes all day like one table open so that we can drop off supplies and at the end of the day someone can take it over to the Salvation Army.


----------



## cubeone (Nov 3, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Yes all day like one table open so that we can drop off supplies and at the end of the day someone can take it over to the Salvation Army.


I couldn't do it all day, but I would be willing to help out from 9-10ish in the morning when things are just getting started, if that works for you at all.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 3, 2012)

Michael: You should probably mention this idea to Mike first (since he's the organizer).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Michael: You should probably mention this idea to Mike first (since he's the organizer).



This is true. I'm really rather unhappy that you would make such a suggestion without first contacting me privately. The issue is complicated primarily because we're being cosponsored by the library.

It's possible we may be able to do something like this, but we certainly shouldn't do so without first talking to the library staff and making sure it doesn't conflict with their rules. The competition is cosponsored by the library, and we must obey their rules, even for something like this. I know they have rules against sales in events there, which is why I don't sell things at my competitions. (Trevor, if you notice, I said I would give you blindfolds, not sell them to you.)

The competition is going to be crazy complicated because of all the people coming, so I can't afford a lot of distractions. If I have time when I first arrive, I will ask Melissa about the possibility of you setting up something like this and see what the library policy is, and then I can let you know what she says. If the library says no, then we can't do this.


----------



## F2LOL (Nov 3, 2012)

hey can someone bring someone bring an extra speed stack timer i could practice on before i compete? This is my first competition and I've never used anything besides the space bar.


----------



## cubeone (Nov 3, 2012)

If you are just going to use one to practice on, you can borrow mine. It glitches nearly every solve, but if you are just using it to practice the feel of a stackmat timer, go right ahead. However, we do need a way to find each other after we arrive at the competition.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 3, 2012)

Does anyone have the new pyraminx NARs on video?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 4, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Does anyone have the new pyraminx NARs on video?



I believe they were recorded - although I can't confirm. Congratulations to Drew though.

Also, congratulations to Mike on his 5x5 BLD NAR single and Louis on his feet NAR single and average.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 4, 2012)

This competition was so fun! Where can I see the live results?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 4, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> This competition was so fun! Where can I see the live results?



http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=85


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

check out this non-3x3 result.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Mike did you ever find out who owns the Qj Pyraminx if not I would take it?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats Mike! All your hard work and dedication is really paying off!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 4, 2012)

DYK....

...I drove 12 hours for this competition?
...Walker is an AWFUL driver?
...4BLD makes me incredibly angry?
...I can't believe I didn't podium? 
...If I didn't mess my last solve up I would have came 2nd?
...I tripped up the stairs going to get my award?
...nobody claps for good solves?
...unless you scream "clap"?
...Some how I pulled a 16.82 OH average?
...and a 33 move FMC?
...I'm a minorty?
...Americans don't treat minorities nicely?
...If this 4x4 pops one more time Austin will cry?
...This comp stayed on track pretty well some how?
...Ilkyoo is super awesome?
...I can't hear?
...these DTKs are not in order at all?
...I got the same scramble twice in BLD and my judge wouldn't replace the scramble?
...So I'm glad I DNFd it?
...Everyone still thinks Julia is my girlfriend?
...James Lachance will hurt me?
...BADLY?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 4, 2012)

DYK

- Hey, do you want my buy my Teraminx???
... (was asked about 500 times)
- I wanted Chris to dedicate his 2x2 WR Average to me
... but I knew he wasn't going to get it so I didn't bother.
- I did fail 2 4x4 BLD attempts
... but so did everyone else except for John Brechon.
- Also took some state records for MN
... including Clock Single and Feet Single & Average.
- Chris thinks I am a terrible driver
... but he did almost fall out the car while we were pulling into a toll.
- Austin Moore did win 3x3
... ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!?!?!?
- The awards ceremony was pretty good
... especially someones graceful trip.
- Feet solving right next to the NAR holder was pretty awesome
... and setting both Average and Single PBs for Feet in comp
- My J-Perm is so incredibly fast!!!
... POP


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 4, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I believe they were recorded - although I can't confirm. Congratulations to Drew though.
> 
> Also, congratulations to Mike on his 5x5 BLD NAR single and Louis on his feet NAR single and average.



I was doing my 4BLD memo when he got that... LOL

Also, I think I had the closest 4BLD failure. It was off by two twisted corners.:fp I'll post the vid here later today.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 4, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> I was doing my 4BLD memo when he got that... LOL
> 
> Also, I think I had the closest 4BLD failure. It was off by two twisted corners.:fp I'll post the vid here later today.



I was off on my 4BLD by 2 wings so i guess we tie.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I was off on my 4BLD by 2 wings so i guess we tie.



You probably know how I feel then.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Poor bigGreen, no one clapped for him v.v


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> 
> ...This comp stayed on track pretty well some how?
> ...Ilkyoo is super awesome?



All of these.



Rubiks560 said:


> DYK....
> 
> ...I'm a minorty?
> ...Americans don't treat minorities nicely?



Me too. We need to stick together.

Also, I somehow set 8 PB's this competition..


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 4, 2012)

jms_gears1 said:


> Poor bigGreen, no one clapped for him v.v



I did I said "YA GO BIGGREEN!!!!!"



Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Also, I somehow set 8 PB's this competition..



Me only one in OH so close to a sub 1 min on OH.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 4, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Me only one in OH so close to a sub 1 min on OH.



Lol remember when me and neel were celebrating? 
I actually got 3 PB's: 
Magic Single: .96
Feet Single: 2:07+
Feet Mean of 3: 2:15ish

It isn't a coincidence that I placed in magic and feet, but nothing else.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 4, 2012)

DYK...
... I paid my entire fees in $2 bills ($24)
... The average number of pieces I was off for all my Big BLD attempts was 2.6666
... I set a lot of comp PBs
... I never have too many of these.
... It's pretty much standard now that Chris Olson will fail 2x2

New:
... Apparently solving Big Cube centers on E is a bad thing?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2012)

Chris...get out of here you faux Asian


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 4, 2012)

From here on out, I will not fail.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 5, 2012)

After going through cubes, I'm missing my black 55mm Dayan Zhanchi. Does anyone happen to have it? It may have been left over on the tables by big BLD or near the side events table.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 5, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> After going through cubes, I'm missing my black 55mm Dayan Zhanchi. Does anyone happen to have it? It may have been left over on the tables by big BLD or near the side events table.



I might have it.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 5, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> From here on out, I will not fail.



That make me laugh pretty good!


----------



## hipsterlover (Nov 5, 2012)

Did anyone seem to pick up a v-cube 2x2? I borrowed my friends' for a while ,since I lost my Wit 2. Before I left in a rush to get to work, it seems I had left it behind.


----------



## emolover (Nov 5, 2012)

hipsterlover said:


> Did anyone seem to pick up a v-cube 2x2? I borrowed my friends' for a while ,since I lost my Wit 2. Before I left in a rush to get to work, it seems I had left it behind.



It is white with the corners sanded on the shells to make corner-cutting better.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> From here on out, I will not fail.



Good luck. That's what I tell myself before every competition.  You have improved more officially in 2x2 average in the past year than I have though.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 5, 2012)

hipsterlover said:


> Did anyone seem to pick up a v-cube 2x2? I borrowed my friends' for a while ,since I lost my Wit 2. Before I left in a rush to get to work, it seems I had left it behind.


They had one at the end of the competition and they couldn't figure out whose it was.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2012)

hipsterlover said:


> Did anyone seem to pick up a v-cube 2x2? I borrowed my friends' for a while ,since I lost my Wit 2. Before I left in a rush to get to work, it seems I had left it behind.





emolover said:


> It is white with the corners sanded on the shells to make corner-cutting better.



I have it.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 6, 2012)

When will resultts/wca be updated? Anybody know?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 6, 2012)

MovingOnUp said:


> When will resultts/wca be updated? Anybody know?



I think by Wed. they will be up.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 6, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I think by Wed. they will be up.



Just out of curiosity where did you find this out?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 6, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Just out of curiosity where did you find this out?



Just guessing


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 6, 2012)

Typically results are uploaded on Sundays, so I'm honestly surprised they aren't yet.

As for now:
http://live.cubecomps.com

You can see the results there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2012)

I was slow getting the data checked (2199 solve attempts!), and now I'm struggling with cubecomps, so I still haven't sent them in. Sorry - I'll get them sent in as soon as I can, but it could be a few more days yet before they get posted.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2012)

Results are up now.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds like you all had fun, wish I could've been there!


----------



## alevine (May 13, 2013)

When is Indiana 2013 going to be announced?


----------

